# Hoyt carbon element



## Hoytchick4ever (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats, on the new CE hope your accessories arrive soon!


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoytchick4ever said:


> Congrats, on the new CE hope your accessories arrive soon!


Thanks!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

southpaw2000 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just received my new Hoyt carbon element, left-handed, 24.5 inch draw, 40 lb max, and in black out! It came in 14 calendar days. All my accessories have not even arrived yet, so I am unable to shoot it yet. I used to shoot a Hoyt Kobalt, then a Hoyt Vixcen, and decided to go for the carbon element. I will be using it for 3-D shooting. I did not get any discount on this bow, it was $1399.


That's awesome!!! I'm waiting for mine to arrive but have probably close to 2 weeks yet..... *sigh* right now I shoot the trykon sport. I got the camo pattern and pink and orange string. I'm at a 26.5 DL and 50lb max. I'm drawing at 40-42 now but hoping to hit 50 soon. (I did draw the element at 45 but was tough) going Muley hunting in Oct.  
I'm glad to see more women shooting this bow. Good luck and enjoy that amazing bow!!!


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

MN Huntress said:


> That's awesome!!! I'm waiting for mine to arrive but have probably close to 2 weeks yet..... *sigh* right now I shoot the trykon sport. I got the camo pattern and pink and orange string. I'm at a 26.5 DL and 50lb max. I'm drawing at 40-42 now but hoping to hit 50 soon. (I did draw the element at 45 but was tough) going Muley hunting in Oct.
> I'm glad to see more women shooting this bow. Good luck and enjoy that amazing bow!!!


Thanks MN Huntress! Hope your new bow arrives soon! Great choice on the camo pattern and pink and orange string. Have fun hunting!


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

My wife just received her Candy Red Matrix last week. She loves the bow and is shooting very well with it. You will surely enjoy the carbon bow! Her specs are 
2012 Hoyt Carbon Matrix-CBE Micro Lite Sight, 4x lens, Vaportrail limbdriver, 25.5" draw, 40-50 (54 lbs. currently ) 305 Gr Victory VX-22 @258 FPS


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice choice on the black! That is a great looking bow. Get a pic up when you can.


----------



## GyrPer1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy smokes!! Wisconsin $1199.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

GyrPer1 said:


> Holy smokes!! Wisconsin $1199.


They are $1199 here too, just bare bow.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Just ordered mine on Saturday, ended up going with the blacked out one so I can "accessorize" with any color - I am super excited to get it, sight it in & get ready for hunting season!!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> Just ordered mine on Saturday, ended up going with the blacked out one so I can "accessorize" with any color - I am super excited to get it, sight it in & get ready for hunting season!!


Mine finally came on Wednesday!! I was super excited. Hunted turkey on Thursday with it  
Congrats on the purchase


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations MN Huntress! Well that didn't take too long. Have fun with your new bow! I'm still waiting for my new arrow rest to come.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

Would love to see some pics!! hint hint...


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried to load a pic and It tells me it's not a valid image file


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally figured out how to load pics from my phone  Welcome to this century right?!?! Lol


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

That is a gorgeous bow!!
susie


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! South paw- any pics yet?


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi MN Huntress, 
Awesome bow! I love that you got the camo sight too! I just dropped off my bow at the shop yesterday to get it set up. I have not been able to shoot it for 4 weeks because I 've been waiting for a QAD arrow rest from Eagle Archery. (I won't be ordering from them again). I am left-handed though, that may be one reason why they are taking so long. Anyway, I ordered another rest, l Limbsaver, which came yesterday, so I'll be using that one instead. My hubby says he knows how to download pictures on here, so I will do that when I get my bow back. Hoyt did a super job on the camo. Happy shooting!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet!!! I'm excited to see your rig! It's awesome to see other women shooting this bow. I'm left eye dominant and wanted to try shooting lefty but the hubs said no for the simple fact it gets difficult to get it all set up sometimes.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

MN Huntress, try to pickup a used cheaper LH bow in the off season to try out.

I just switched from RH to LH because I am left eye dominate. 2 yrs ago when I started shooting, I knew I was left eye dominate, but I just could not convince myself to go LH. Now 2 years later, I am doing the switch. 

For the first month with my new LH, I shot in my basement at 5 ft from the target. The 1st day, I was in tears...I shot an arrow into wall. I knew the peep was not aligned correctly so I could not see the shot placement. I was not careful knowing the sight picture was bad and my target bag was set too low. 2,000 shots with my RH bow in the basement and I never came close to shooting an arrow into the wall. 

The 2nd day of LH shooting, no more arrows into the wall and no more tears. I must admit, the first week was a little rough. Shooting every other day, the weirdness gradually went away. No regrets.

I have had to set lower expectations for my hunting DW for September. RH, I was at 52.5#. LH, I am currently at 46# and may reach 50# for hunting. My LH Jewel goes to 55#. I only do half turns to increase DW to avoid injury. I still shoot my RH to keep my muscles even in strength.

LH is worth trying.

Another motivation for me was so I could try traditional next year where you need to shoot with your eye dominance.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm kind of afraid to shoot left handed and then find out I'm much better LH.... After just dropping $1400 on my CE. I shoot well with my right hand and the motion feels natural. I'm very ambidextrous. I play hockey, bat, sweep and mop left handed but write and play tennis right handed. I'm left foot dominant too.... I'm just weird lol


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

LoL.

I can relate on the $$$. When all is said and done with my Jewel, the bill hits $1800 with everything. No money left over for any other hunting or backpacking items unless I sell some things.

I write RH, but can also write LH. Because I once injured my right arm, I now use both arms/hands to do things. It is good to keep your body's muscles balanced. Hence, I still shoot my RH bow.

I am smoother with my LH for the release. I use a right hand computer mouse and my right side is extremely tight from overuse, so going LH has helped.

I was also motivated to switch because I have an extremely weak muscle in my right eye since I was a kid. It can wander out. Unfortunately with LH, I can't keep both eyes open as I had hoped because my weak right eye muscle causes double vision. Nevertheless, I have no regrets going LH.

When you decide to replace your CE, you can always try the LH and use the CE as a backup bow.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Luckily my sight from my trykon matched my CE so the only extra's that I had to get for this one were a new WB rest, and I got the grip with the pink deer. I ordered custom strings too but then got told it would void my warranty if I needed work done due to string failure. GRR! should have asked that question before I ordered the strings. Oh well, live and learn I guess. I wouldn't worry so much except my husband has only had 1 bow fail on him and yup, it was due to strings..... Makes me a little superstitious.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

If you shoot a lot, you will need new strings each year. Some stock strings will wear out faster than custom strings.

Based on Murphy's law, strings will fail at the worse time. Therefore, I plan to change mine out each Spring. I do not want them to fail during my backcountry elk hunts. I really needed new strings BEFORE elk season last year, but I did not want to worry about breaking them in and playing with the peep alignment that close to the season, so I waited until October.

I only shoot about 15-30 arrows every other day. Based on the past, I will shoot 2,500 to 3,000 arrows each year. A lot of people shoot more often than me.

One your 1 year anniversary date of purchasing your bow, change out your strings with those custom strings. You may feel like you have a brand new bow with the new strings.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Yea the hubby and our dealer said to put some wear and tear on the stock strings first then switch them out. In the event of failure put the stock strings back on. So I'm thinking that's what we will be doing  sneaky I know but I REALLY like my custom strings


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of my bow, finally. It shoots really smoothly. It has a very solid back wall and does not want to take off on you. Probably due to the funny pretzel shape, it seems to be very well balanced and is easy to carry around. The only thing not to like about this bow is the price. Thanks to all of you who told me about this bow. It shoots better than my Hoyt Vicxen, it's a keeper.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## southpaw2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

